# FS: 7600GS, 160GB HD, 754 Mobo, 9550, More!



## Geoff

I have alot of parts for sale now that I really need to get rid of, all prices are negotiable and do include shipping in the price (which ranges from $5-$10 via USPS Priority Mail).  If you need pics or any more info on the parts, feel free to ask.



Asus 7600GS / 256MB / GDDR2 / 400Mhz Core / 800Mhz Memory / 128-Bit / Fanless Design -- Excellent Condition -- $103 Retail -- *SOLD!

*512MB DDR400 / Kingston Value / CL2.5 -- Excellent Condition -- *SOLD!*
* 
* ATI Powercooler 9550 / 256MB / DDR / 250Mhz Core / 400Mhz Memory / Fanless Design -- *eBay*

 Hitachi Deskstar / 160GB / 7200RPM / 8MB Cache / SATA 3.0Gb/s -- *eBay*

Western Digital / 60GB / 7200RPM / IDE -- Very Good Condition -- *$30 Shipped!

*Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M and Sempron 2500+ Combo Deal!! -- *eBay

*ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / LGA775 / C2D Support / AGP 8x / PCI-E X16 / 4x PCI Slots / 2x DDR400 Slots / 2x DDR2-667 Slots / 8-Channel Onboard Audio -- Excellent Condition -- *$45 Shipped!

*Acer 22" LCD / Widescreen / 5ms Response / 700:1 Contrast / HDCP Support / DVI and VGA Ports / Cables Included *-- eBay*


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Check your PM


----------



## Geoff

7600GS sold!


----------



## footballstevo75

are you guaranteeing against DOA correct?


----------



## Jet

That hard drive...why are you selling it?


----------



## Geoff

footballstevo75 said:


> are you guaranteeing against DOA correct?


Nothing here will be DOA, or I will refund you.  It's being used in my secondary PC and works fine.



Jet said:


> That hard drive...why are you selling it?


I'm selling everything from my other PC I have trying to get a bit more money, everything works perfectly.  The hard drive is only a few months old actually.


----------



## Geoff

I also added two more parts to the list, memory and an LCD.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I might want the SATA HDD could you put a hold on it for me and I will think about it for a few days? 

Thanks!


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> I might want the SATA HDD could you put a hold on it for me and I will think about it for a few days?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure thing, just post back when your ready.

*list slightly updated*


----------



## kof2000

i thought you said you could remove the dot


----------



## liquidshadow

yea but he also said he didn't want to. 
Hey omega, the lcd is still there right? I might buy it.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> i thought you said you could remove the dot


I never bothered trying to buy any special remover/cleaner for it, but im sure you could.



liquidshadow said:


> yea but he also said he didn't want to.
> Hey omega, the lcd is still there right? I might buy it.


Yes it's for sale still


----------



## Kornowski

That motherboard, I've heard that it isn't a PCI-e x16 slot, it's a x4...


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> That motherboard, I've heard that it isn't a PCI-e x16 slot, it's a x4...


It's a PCI-E x16 slot, but it runs at 4x speed.  However in benchmarks, it doesnt show to limit card performance.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok, Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Geoff

RAM has been sold!


----------



## Geoff

*bump*

I also added my current 22" LCD to the list.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];561664 said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> I also added my current 22" LCD to the list.



Why?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Why?


Because I dont need two monitors, and I can live with a 19".  And since no one wanted to 19", I decided to put up my current 22" and see if anyone would want that.


----------



## kof2000

last time i checked that acer 22in was 299.99


----------



## liquidshadow

It's actually $310 for the HDCP one which is what he has.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> last time i checked that acer 22in was 299.99





liquidshadow said:


> It's actually $310 for the HDCP one which is what he has.



It's $330 on Newegg retail, but right now it's a special for $310 + $12 S&H.  

I'm open for offers too...


----------



## Geoff

Lowered some prices and added another item to the list.


----------



## Geoff

Who was it that wanted the hard drive?  The previous buyer backed out and I deleted all my PM's.


----------



## Geoff

If no one wants these I guess i'll put them on eBay.


----------



## Geoff

Most of the items are being put up for sale on eBay.  Links are being added on the first page, so check back soon for new links!


----------



## Geoff

For those of you that are lazy, here are the links to all the items currently on eBay:


ATI Powercooler 9550 / 256MB / DDR / 250Mhz Core / 400Mhz Memory / Fanless Design -- *eBay*

 Hitachi Deskstar / 160GB / 7200RPM / 8MB Cache / SATA 3.0Gb/s -- *eBay*

Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M and Sempron 2500+ Combo Deal!! -- *eBay

*Acer 22" LCD / Widescreen / 5ms Response / 700:1 Contrast / HDCP Support / DVI and VGA Ports / Cables Included *-- eBay*


btw, I see that you are bidding on some Grey


----------



## Grey410

[-0MEGA-];564559 said:
			
		

> btw, I see that you are bidding on some Grey




Heh who me?   Maybe


----------



## Geoff

I was in such a rush I cant believe the mistakes I made on the 9550 listing 

I said "FASH SHIP" in the title, and I kept the description from my x850XTPE, lol.  Hopefully you guys know whats really for sale though


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i would love the monitor but wats the minumum bid


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Dont be afraid to buy from omega he's a good seller, i bought the 7600GS and it was in EXCELLENT condition with blazing fast shipping!


----------



## Emperor_nero

> $18,979.00 United States US Postal Service Express Mail®


I hope thats a typo!


----------



## Geoff

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i would love the monitor but wats the minumum bid


Theres no minimum bid. 



Pc_Pimp said:


> Dont be afraid to buy from omega he's a good seller, i bought the 7600GS and it was in EXCELLENT condition with blazing fast shipping!


Thanks 



Emperor_nero said:


> I hope thats a typo!


aegrfkgfdgk  why do I keep making so many typos on these listings


----------



## Emperor_nero

Pc_Pimp said:


> Dont be afraid to buy from omega he's a good seller, i bought the 7600GS and it was in EXCELLENT condition with blazing fast shipping!



I second that, I have gotten multiple things from him and all worked great and fast shipping.


----------



## kof2000

how much is the monitor going at right now? LOL at work they blocked ebay  i know a way around it but i'm too lazy to do it


----------



## Emperor_nero

kof2000 said:


> how much is the monitor going at right now? LOL at work they blocked ebay  i know a way around it but i'm too lazy to do it




$26 + $35.84 shipping, but it still has 5 days 18 hours to go.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

dam i kinda want that monitor but:

1. i dunno if it'll go with my 19 (1280X1024)
2. i dont know if my mom will bid on it


----------



## kof2000

it wont unless you put a textbook on the bottom of it


----------



## Saurian

Bah, I was the one who was interested in the drive. Ah well.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Saurian said:


> Bah, I was the one who was interested in the drive. Ah well.



So go bid on it.


----------



## Ben

I wish I would have came here before you put the monitor on ebay...I would've bought it. I've been looking for a 22" for over a year now. At least I can try and outbid people.


----------



## Geoff

Halian said:


> I wish I would have came here before you put the monitor on ebay...I would've bought it. I've been looking for a 22" for over a year now. At least I can try and outbid people.



I've had it here for quite some time, but no one was interested, so I listed it on ebay because i need the money from it soon.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];566194 said:
			
		

> I've had it here for quite some time, but no one was interested, so I listed it on ebay because i need the money from it soon.





How much would you have sold it for if you didn't list it?


----------



## Geoff

I had it listed on here for $285 OBO.


----------



## kof2000

i guess most people stick with 19 inches becuause games dont look good on a widescreen... movies does...


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> i guess most people stick with 19 inches becuause games dont look good on a widescreen... movies does...



My games look SWEET in widescreen.  @ 1650x1080 or 1920x1080.  Either way they look RAD.


----------



## kof2000

he's selling a 22in not a 37in though theres a huge difference in size


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> he's selling a 22in not a 37in though theres a huge difference in size



I had a 22" and games looked great on there as well.  My friend just bought a 22" and had it over here yesterday.  Also looked great.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## kof2000

yes i still play games on my 19 incher


----------



## Ben

Grey410 said:


> I had a 22" and games looked great on there as well.  My friend just bought a 22" and had it over here yesterday.  Also looked great.  Just my opinion though.




Just curious as to how much your 37" costed...


----------



## liquidshadow

I think $800 is what he said.


----------



## Geoff

I made a new thread with all my parts on eBay, and I added alot.

http://www.computerforum.com/73355-fs-lots-pc-parts-ebay.html


----------

